# Ice reports



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Put them here folks!
The channel behind my house is all iced over this morning and OSP is iced in. Now we just wait for it to thicken!

Gene


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

once it gets thick i will be out.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

can we still get down to the osp to fish with all the construction? i drove by there thursday and there was a sign that said keep out and come coans in the road. so i turned arround. is there someware else i can park and walk down to the ice?

j


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure OSP is closed to parking.

Gene


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I checked out Oberlin Reservior today, no ice anywhere on the lake. The wind isn't letting it form.

Wallace lake has about 1 inch of ice, it should be good to go by the weekend.

Wes


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT OSP Tx.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Just Got Back From Long Lake. It's Starting .tim Said," Due To A Recent Global Warming Caused By 2 Polar Bears Rubbing Butts On A Fence Post,the Tourney That Was To Be Held This Weekend Will Not Happen." "we Are Shooting For 1-29-05 Or 2-5-05." He Will Give Us More Info Later. He Does However Predict That We Will Be Able To Fish By Friday. Hope This Helped.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

not much of a report here, but the canals near 480 and 77 were totally iced over today (just a few days ago they were all brown and muddy from the rain)as well as Shadow Lake in Solon. just looked from the truck.....wont be long now at all....seemed like some possible fishermen in their trucks at shadow waiting for someone else to make the first move on her. no takers that i saw.
also i saw a good deal of ice floating down tinkers creek, thats always nice to see!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be heading to work tomorrow from CF, thru Suffield, and back to downtown Akron, checking the ice at Mogadore. I'll post an update tomorrow. Hopefully, the geese have headed elsewhere...

Hey Sliderville, if you go see Tim, have him make the tourney either 1/30 or 2/5. I have a club event at Mogadore teh 29th. Aw heck, I'll go see him...I need more pinmins anyway. LOL.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Hay Big Daddy bring your shot gun. Goose makes a good meal!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Oberlin is open. Findley SP has about 1 inch with some open water. Wildlife areas to the south are covered but still only 1 inch of ice. With the well below freezing temps we are having I am positive that Findley is now locked. Oberlin might have skinned over last night if the wind let up. Will check later in the week to be certain.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

felt great to be walking on water again...its been TOO long!

this was just a SMALL POND however, and i didnt have my auger.

ice made some beautiful pinging noises.....gotta love it!

no doubt in my mind ill find some small skinny water to hit by this weekend at the latest.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Palsm rd was covered with snow atop. Congress Lake Rd was covered with snow on top and to the west of 43 as far as I could see was covered. On the east side of 43 about 40% still open with steam pouring off the water. Not a sole in site. I will drill some holes off Palsm rd tomorrow and see what I can find if someone doesn't beat me to it. John


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I drove by Mogadore the same time as you, crooked stripe, and yes, saw the same thing. 

I will DEFINITELY be out there off Congress Lake Rd Saturday morning. Maybe Sunday too, but I may have to try another lake...haven't decided yet. I feel like a kid getting ready to go to the candy store!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Drove Over Meander And Its The Same. Steam! Not Much Ice Though. I Imagine That The Deeper Lakes Are Doing The Same.
Has Anyone Seen Mosquito? Should Be Some Ice Starting!  
I Might Have To Take A Trip North For Ice!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Big Daddy was that you in the black truck? If it was I would have stopped and said HI


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No, I was in a white Crown Vic.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Just popped a hole off the end of my dock. For my Birthday I got ice!! 2.5 inches of good solid clear ice! Tomorrow night I'll be on it!

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No Gene, WE will be on it!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Shadow Lake

still not good although this lake gets a heck of a lot of run-off running through it....the water was pouring into the overflow.

about 1" of ice, insulated with snow.

breaking easily near shore.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I walked on Wallace lake today. The ice is about 2 1/2" thick for the most part. The center of the lake is still iffy. I may have to give it a try tomorrow.

Wes


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

IL should be ready to fish Wed. or Thur. I'm goinlg over to Blackhawk tomorrow afternoon. Should be 3inches or better tomorrow morning. Talked to a guy today -said people were trying to get on Long Island today.Don't know if they made it not.


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

Spencer Lake has 2in of clear ice.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

4in and less i stay off


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hes right. 6 for me but it depends on the season. The more snow the longer it takes to make it.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a link to the US Army Corps of Engineers ice saftey data:

http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

2 or 3 of the pure black might be technically "safe" but it just freaks me out!too much pucker factor takes the fun out of ice fishing for me. im with johnboy and jig.....gimme 4-6 of nice ice and im happy. with this weather, it wont be long, damn this is great...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I managed to steal my brothers snow blower this afternoon to get the driveway done.Underneath the 9 inches of snow the concrete was wet.Hard to believe due to the cold nights we've had the past 5-6 days.Goes to show you how well the snow insulates the ground from the freezing cold weather.I expect the lakes to be the same way for the next week till the snow thaws.I've been going nuts waiting to get my next ice fishing fix, but I think this weekend might still be to early to venture out on the unpredictable ice conditions.Less than 4 inches of ice with a layer of snow on top doesn't sound very safe.All I want to say is BE CAREFUL for those of you who will be out this weekend.


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

Toboso,Friends
 Thank you for your help. Ive always fished 3in or better. Ive gained some
weight and dint know how much of a problem it was going to cause for me. 4in 1 ton
Ill make it.wellington Res,upground best kept secret.walleye,pike,perch,crappie,gill
its the best!!!!!! E-mail,([email protected]), Thinking Williard for weekend
wellington has only 1 inch.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Fish Gut..........so how's Spencer for ice fishing? I got into some decent crappie there this summer on the north side, but the gills were all dinks. Picked up most of the crappie trolling.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

hey guys hows mogadore? will it be safe to walk on by sunday i am planning to go out on sunday and test out my new shanty


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

went to nimi this morning. i was planning on fishing. i went to parking lot c-6 b/c i was planning on walking across to the dam. it was 2.5 - 3 inches of good clear ice with some snow on it. and so i started walking but the cracking every step scared me so i went home. so now i guess i have to wait till saturday or sunday.

j


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Tinkers Creek Pond

1-1.5" of bubbly ice under 1-2" of wet crispy crap.

%$#@!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Friday, 1-21 conditions:

Nimi: as stated in my Nimi report. (2-3")

Judges lake in Hinckley: about 3" according to my Dad.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Went to Mogadore this morning at sunrise. Carl, Chris and myself walked out East of CLR and tried it. The ice was 2 inches at best! Water started comming up over the holes as more shanties arrived and the pucker factor got to intense to stay. My butt was so tight I couldn't fart! We packed it in after 15 mins and called it a day! Better safe than wet! Be careful folks......it's bad ice everywhere!

Gene


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

TxTransplant said:


> My butt was so tight I couldn't fart! Better safe than wet! Be careful folks......it's bad ice everywhere!
> 
> Gene


At least you were assured of no lumps if you did fart.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Did Carl stay out? If I know him, he probably went somewhere else to give it a shot....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Gene's biological malfunction aside, it was NOT good out there. When the water starts coming up out of the hole and turns all the snow around you to slush, that gets heavy and exerts a lot of weight on already thin ice. He's right, there was MAYBE 2 inches. I hope the shaty guys that were there kept an eye on things. When you can't see under you, hard to tell what's happening to the ice. 

With all the snow, the upcoming warm up, etc., I'm not sure we'll be having much of a season after all. I'm not giving up hope, but it's going to be unsafe for a while now. Be extremely careful if you go out. 

Carl


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No Bob, I packed it it right after Gene and Chris. I may be crazy, but I ain't stupid!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

...that was probably better than hauling your butt somewhere else! Oh well, we could always make a roadtrip    

Presque Isle here we come!


----------

